# New Bunny - ? breed



## Catalina (Mar 17, 2010)

I just bought a bunny yesterday from the local feed store.  She was the last, leftover bunny in the bin. 
She is super friendly - she even rolls onto her side to have her belly rubbed!
The workers at the feed store weren't sure how old she was or what breed she was either - maybe 6-10weeks old.  It said "mixed breed rabbits" on the bin, so I guess she is a mix.

I was just curious to see if anyone had a guess on how big she will end up getting.  Right now she weighs 1lb. 4oz.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2010)

She definitely looks like a mix but not sure about the size. She is cute though!


----------



## Catalina (Mar 17, 2010)

I named her Tansy


----------



## crazyland (Mar 18, 2010)

She is adorable! I love her wild coat.
We got the last two at tsc. I couldn't leave one behind. They also didn't know anything about what they were selling. But I already figured out mine were dutch.


----------



## Hen_House_Rocks! (Mar 18, 2010)

She resembles the chinchilla bunnies we saw at the rabbit show last week, so maybe she is part chinchilla.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 21, 2010)

around here they call them scooters, because they look like a wild rabbit. hunters use them to train their dogs to chase rabbits.


----------



## SkyStorm (Apr 18, 2010)

She looks like she might be part wild rabbit to me. She could be a Sable X wild bunny. I don't know but she is adorable!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 18, 2010)

SkyStorm said:
			
		

> She looks like she might be part wild rabbit to me. She could be a Sable X wild bunny. I don't know but she is adorable!


If the OP lives in Europe, this might be possible, because the domestic rabbits are descended from the European wild rabbit. If the OP lives anywhere in the Americas, it is not, as the native rabbits are not  related.


----------



## Catalina (Apr 19, 2010)

I finally found out the mix last week.  My Mom was in the feed store and the woman who brought the rabbits happened to be there too.  She said they were a Mini rex/ Mini Lop cross.  So Tansy won't get too big - maybe around 4 pounds.

I was kind of hoping she would be a little bigger bunny, but oh well!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 19, 2010)

Mini Lops' showable weights run from 4 1/2 to 6 1/2 pounds, so Tansy may wind up a little bigger than you think. I'd expect her to finish up at 5 to 6 pounds. How's her ear control?


----------



## Catalina (Apr 19, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Mini Lops' showable weights run from 4 1/2 to 6 1/2 pounds, so Tansy may wind up a little bigger than you think. I'd expect her to finish up at 5 to 6 pounds. How's her ear control?


Her ears stand straight up like a mini rex.


----------

